# trigger shifters on touring/commuter



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone put trigger shifters on your touring or commuter bike with road style, or trekking/butterfly bars? I am aware of the difference in diameter of road bars compared to flat bars.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

e39540is said:


> Has anyone put trigger shifters on your touring or commuter bike with road style, or trekking/butterfly bars? I am aware of the difference in diameter of road bars compared to flat bars.


I haven't done this on personal bikes, but I have while working at shops - at least for the trekking type bars.

For road bars the 26.0 mm diameter is too big to get a trigger shifter clamp around in my experience. There are a small number of 25.4mm road bars available. In a non-ergo shape you could likely get a trigger shifter around the drop and onto the flat. 

You can run triggers on moustache or albatross bars. I've also seen them run on the "horns" of an "H" bar. All of these will work and I've worked on bikes with these set ups.

If you are craft it's possible to detach some shifter pods from their band clamp and then reattach them to a different band clamp of larger diameter.

You could also always consider Paul Components Thumbie adapters for bar end shifters to be run on the flats. Hope this helps.


----------



## e39540is (Apr 10, 2009)

I have been considering Thumbies, for quite some time, and since I change configurations, and bars so much I think that would be the way to go. 

With a triple crank, I wish there was a better way to shift in a hurry with out moving your hand, and without going to brifters. I have downtube shifters right now, and they are fine, accept for when the bike is loaded, and I have waited too long before I downshifted.


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

seems like barend shifters like barcons would be a good solution too


----------



## bikes4fun (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm using an old style Scott AT4 mountain bar on an older road bike that I converted to be my commuter. It's like a trekking bar but with mountain bar diameter. What I like is to be able to get into an aero tuck into the wind. I've used both Shimano trigger shifters and Paul's Thumbies (w/Shimano bar end shifters). The trigger shifters easier to use, but the Thumbies set-up is more precise.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2008)

*No problems*

Converted my Fuji touring bike to butterfly bars with trigger shifters then to a flat bar with Deore combination pod Brakes/Shifters.

Didn't have any problems at all.


----------



## spartacus001 (Nov 28, 2009)

Did them last summer with great success.
Here's what I did:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/done-mtb-rapidfires-drop-bar-257365.html


----------

